# Looks like I have competition! (pics)



## AE35Unit (May 27, 2010)

My 6 year old daughter Katie seems to have developed an eye for composition!


----------



## AE35Unit (May 27, 2010)

and with her new Canon Powershot camera










and here she is...




...photographing me!


----------



## Foxbat (May 27, 2010)

Very impressive.


----------



## BookStop (May 27, 2010)

She really is so darling, AE. I love, love, love the flower shots


----------

